# Opinion on Name for New Puppy



## yogi bear (Nov 21, 2007)

My little 10-week old puppy is white with a little beige on both ears and a tad on his back. He looks just like a coconut flake so I thought of calling him "Coconut Flake". What do you think? (Yes, I know I am probably nuts lol!)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think it's an adorable name! 
Since your puppy is so young, be careful of hypogylcemia (low blood sugar) Do you have any pics of your little guy?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i think it's a cute name! :biggrin: 

oh, he is young @ 10 weeks. stacy is right, just keep an eye on him. i'm sure everything will be fine. 

i can't wait to see pics!! :aktion033: 

welcome to SM! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I think Coconut is a darling name. :thumbsup:


----------



## yogi bear (Nov 21, 2007)

> I think it's an adorable name!
> Since your puppy is so young, be careful of hypogylcemia (low blood sugar) Do you have any pics of your little guy?[/B]


Thank you for the kind welcome!

Mo. No photos yet. I don't have a digital camera but I have a regular one. I will try to get some done over the holidays and post them. (Can you imagine a web designer with no digital camera?????? Sigh! I just HAVE to get one!)


----------

